# Rootbeergnome's ARCANA UNEARTHED STORYHOUR!!!



## rootbeergnome (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all, I've been running an Arcana Unearthed game recently and finally got around to writing up the storyhour for it.  The first few posts are going to be character descriptions and a few descriptions pertinent to the campaign.

The setting is at a small city called RiverBend located near the mouth of the Boar River (located on the eastern coast south of The Ghostwash, it isn't listed on the map, I made it up.)  The PC's are students at a College for the Gifted, there are more details about that later.  So, without further delay...


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 10, 2003)

*character descriptions*

Nerius Danesong
	Nerius is 26 years old. He is about 5’10 with a light to medium build.  He is ruggedly handsome, and most of the time he is somewhat dirty from traveling.  He has very blue eyes that are almost piercing to look into.  He has a mischievous smile that shows he always has some sort of sneaky plan going on in his head.  In fact, he will often say, “We can handle this, I’ve got a plan.”  He has a short blond beard and curly dark blond hair.   Nerius is more of a leader than a follower.
He has been a treasure hunter most of his life.  He has made a living searching ruins for artifacts from the ancient world, to sell to the highest bidder to museums…or other, less scrupulous customers. Nerius has a soft spot with women, and considers himself attractive with the ladies.  He is a daredevil at heart, and will always take a chance.  He is absolutely confident of his abilities and will regularly put himself in physical danger because he believes himself capable of handling almost any given situation.  He considers himself lucky and will often take a chance based on that alone.  Nerius loves to brag, and will often tell stories of his exploits which are often outrageously exaggerated.  He acts very confident and brave on the outside, but will often confide with Sadune about his inner concerns.  He is a sensitive man, with a good soul on the inside, but he can often be stubborn.  He is brave, and will willingly risk his life, even for a complete stranger.  He came to the school one day with Sadune in tow, trying to sell an interesting relic to Marquette, who he heard was an interested buyer.  Marquette offered a free scholarship to Nerius and Sadune in exchange for the relic.  Nerius could not pass up the opportunity to learn more about the history and secrets of the world, and so accepted his generous offer.

Sadune the Wanderer
	Sadune is about 6’7 and has a muscular build.  He has very dark brown skin and dark green eyes.  He has a beard that comes down to his collarbone and he keeps his head clean-shaven.  He is an imposing man, with large muscles and a serious demeanor.  He is a pacifist, and would rather avoid a fight.  He would never use a weapon in a fight unless absolutely necessary.  He considers these things a crutch, although he does not displace his views on others (i.e. he doesn’t think a swordsman is weak or less of a person because he uses a sword.)  He was once a slave in the country of Vatorth, sentenced to die for defending himself against an abusive owner.  Nerius Danesong, who “bought” him just before his execution, liberated Sadune from the slave pits.  Sadune swore an oath to always protect Nerius, even at the cost of his own life.  He has made good on his oath many times.  Sadune tutored under Kur-Tang, the Giant self-defense teacher at Marquette’s school, and finely honed his already impressive unarmed combat abilities learned from fighting in the coliseum for the entertainment of the Vatorthians.  Sadune is generally very serious, because his entire life has been serious.  This doesn’t mean he doesn’t laugh or have a good time, he just knows when it is time for business, and is mostly too busy keeping Nerius out of trouble to let his guard down.  He was introduced to the ways of the Oathsworn by Kur-Tang, and readily took to the teachings of “The Wanderer,” a semi-divine prophet who is rumored to still walk the land.  This is why he has taken the title “The Wanderer,” to be more like the prophet and teacher he so highly reveres. 


Korigahn the Duelist
	Korigahn is a Male Sibeccai.  He is about 6’9 and has a strong medium build.  He has black hair that is short on all of his body except for his head and the nape of his neck, which is rather long like a wolf’s hair.  He has a shock of white hair that runs from his chin to his chest.  He is 24 years old, and has yellow eyes.  
	Korigahn is rather arrogant.  He was once a duelist and made his money by fighting in duels where many people would make bets on the winner.  He only lost once, to an old man with one eye.  The man cut off the tips of Korigahn’s ears upon defeat, as a show of mercy (it was a fight to the death) and the old man told him to “use your skill to better the world, not yourself.”  After the fight, Korigahn looked for the old man, but never saw him again.  It was at this time that Korigahn gave up being a professional fighter and decided to travel.  After several months of fighting and capturing bandits, and infiltrating thieve’s guilds, he was sent an invitation by Marquette to attend the school, with a full scholarship of course (all students have free tuition at the school) and Korigahn couldn’t resist.  The school is, after all, quite famous, and Korigahn would love to be famous himself someday.  Korigahn believes that he is better than most people, not in a malicious way, just in a way that he really does believe it to be true.  He doesn’t criticize people or insult them to make himself feel better, he just simply believes he is better.  That is not to say that he does not respect people, he just thinks himself slightly more skilled than his peers.  He is always, however, respectful to Giants, except in the most extreme of circumstances.  He is a skilled swordsman, and spell-crafter, and he knows it.  He dresses in finery and often likes to show off.  He has a very hard time backing down from a challenge.  He also has a slight temper, and can sometimes become enraged if provoked enough, he finds this slightly embarrassing because he has “lost control” and he enjoys being in control.


Sesseress
	Sesseress is a Mojh.  He has a light build and is about 5’11.  He has reptilian eyes.  He is about 23 years old.  He has brown-green scales.  But it was not always so…
	Sesseress was once a man.  He was a man obsessed with magic.  He craved it and adored it.  His name was Aulinden Thresher, a young man who grew up in the wheat fields near Navael in the town of SnowHaven.  When he was a young boy, he found a necklace in an old ruin.  He discovered an inscription on the necklace and spent weeks decrypting it.  He loved puzzles, and still does.  He unlocked the power of the necklace, and for a while, the bookish boy who no one liked became the most popular kid in town.  Everyone seemed to like him more since he found out the secret of the necklace.  People wanted to give him presents, girls wanted to court him, men offered their daughters, and merchants always wanted to cut him a deal.  He was on top of the world.  One day an exotic and beautiful woman named Narakeesh visited his village and they met one night at a local tavern.  They immediately hit it off.  She loved magic, and was studying the arcane arts with a society she was a member of.  She explained that her members had noticed the magical signature of the amulet that Aulinden now wore, and she had been sent to investigate.  She also noted to Aulinden that he possessed within himself, the capabilities of great magical power, but lacked focus and teaching.  She offered to let him join her society to help him learn his potential.  Aulinden joined the society, known as the Society of the Talented.  The society was sort of like a cross between a traveling thieves’ guild, and a school where one can learn about magic.  It was in this society that Aulinden roamed for nearly two years.  One day he was approached by the beautiful woman he had met back in SnowHaven, except she was no longer a woman.  She had become a Mojh.  She explained to Aulinden that they had recently “recovered” (stolen) a valuable magical tome that contained the knowledge of the power of the Dramojh, and she explained to him that she would share it with him in exchange for his amulet.  Aulinden was, by this time, addicted to magic.  He craved the knowledge of it, and the ability to wield it, and this transformation would advance his magical prowess considerably.  And so, with the combined seduction of physical pleasures and magical power, Aulinden underwent the painful and enlightening transformation to become what he is today.  Mojh.  He changed his name to a draconic name “Sesseress” to symbolize that he was reborn.  The entire troupe of the society eventually underwent the transformation.  At this time, the authorities of the city of De-Shamod (where the society was located at this time) uncovered their secret hideout and stormed in, arresting all of them.  They were all notorious criminals, who had committed several crimes within the city.  They were all sentenced to hang.  On the day of the hanging, as each of the members fell to their deaths, it finally came to be that Sesseress was the last to hang.  Just as the trapdoor beneath him gave way and the noose began to tighten, he was cut down, by someone from the crowd!  It was Narakeesh, who had somehow escaped during the raid.  She pleaded for him to run, and was immediately struck down by guards.  With no time to waste, he ran for his life.  The guards were hot on his heels when he ran into a robed figure in an alleyway, knocking him down.  The robed figure gave him a choice, to die in the streets, or to live his life from that day forward with the intention of bettering the world and helping the people in it.  In a frantic decision he chose the latter.  With a mere glance from the man in the robes, the entire crowd stopped and listened intently as the old man told them that the person they were looking for was somewhere else.  The entire crowd, just muttered to each other and left.  And so, Sesseress met Marquette, and became a student at the School for the Magically Gifted.
	Sesseress is addicted to magic.  He loves magical items, spells, and anything else that leads to magical knowledge and power.  He would do anything short of murder to get at most magical things.  Typically he does not care for anyone else but himself, the only exceptions are Marquette and his classmates.  He cares about them, at least as much as he is capable of caring.  They are the closest thing to real “friends” that he has ever had.  Many times Marquette has caught him trying to decipher the magical locks on the door that lead to his magical study.  For this Marquette has made him do many unsavory chores around the school.  He craves magic, he needs it and it makes him somewhat greedy.  He tries to avoid physical confrontation whenever possible, and might even hide during a fight.


Dajsan Quidix
	Dajsan is a Verrik.  He is about 5’7 with wine red skin and a clean-shaven head.  He has a light build and lavender colored eyes.  He wears traveler’s clothes and wears things with an eye to function, not form.  
	Dajsan is very contemplative, and prides himself on “contextual thinking” which allows him to look at things from a larger perspective.  Other people have a hard time understanding him and he enjoys that, it does not frustrate him in the least.  When he was a child of 6 years, his family was attacked by wild yetis in the Howling Wind Flats while traveling to a witchery site.  He was the sole survivor of that attack, and wandered aimlessly all night, until he passed out from exposure, his tears frozen to his pained face.  He awoke within a warm little cabin made of turtle shells and was slowly nursed back to health by it’s inhabitants.  They were two humans with narrow eyes and cherubic faces named “Sly Bear” and “Crow’s Sunrise.”  He slowly regained his health and lived with them there for a year, where he learned to fish and ride a sled.  He was given his large fur coat by the couple as a present to protect against the cold, although he no longer seemed to need it.  He slowly found that he had a strange affinity for the cold.  It was not long after that first year that some of the villagers came to the cabin in an outraged mob.  They believed that this red skinned outlander was cursed, and that he was responsible for the low fish hauls and bad storms.  Though Sly Bear and Crow’s Sunrise tried to protect him, he was taken to the village square against his will.  There, the village elder sentenced him to die, and during the struggle to tie him to a stake that was to be set ablaze, Dajsan became ablaze himself with an unearthly blue flame.  The eerie blue flames roiled forth from within Dajsan and consumed several of the villagers, and badly wounded the Elder.  The bodies looked as if they had been badly frostbitten.  Dajsan, at the request of his surrogate parents, left the village as quickly as possible, speeding away by dogsled with angry villagers right behind.  He tried to find a place to live for a while, and just when he began to settle in, his powers would “manifest” causing trouble in small villages where such things are unknown, forcing him to leave.  One of Marquette’s associates met Dajsan, and recommended him, seeing him immediately for what he was, a witch born of power.  It was not long thereafter that he was accepted to the school.


Cualth Coppertongue
	Cualth is a Male Faen.  He stands about 3 1\2 feet tall.  He has thick brown hair that he often keeps tied back into a braid.  He has long thick sideburns that are made into small braids that hang to either side of his face.  He has emerald green eyes that sparkle with life.
	Cualth is a free spirit.  He hates rules and regulations and laws and governments.  He sees them as a tool for controlling others.  He has a positive attitude about life and genuinely cares about his friends.  He is a joker and a bit of a prankster.  People have a hard time getting Cualth to not joke about things.  He makes wise cracks even when in physical danger.  He doesn’t care much for people that he doesn’t know, but does give them the same amount of respect he receives.  He loves wildlife and fresh air.  He believes the best place to sleep is beneath an open sky, and the best place to bathe is in a mountain stream.  
	Cualth grew up in a small Faen village named Leaf Dew located in the Harrowdeep.  He grew restless living in the small village, and often would wander about for hours alone in the wilderness.  His parents were always having to tell him “no” as he brought home a new “friend” every other day, always asking “Aww, Ma can we keep ‘im?”  He longed to travel to faraway lands, and loved to hear the LoreMasters of his village tell the tales of heroes and their travels.  One day an old traveler came to the village of Leaf Dew and took a particular interest in the young Feyling who seemed to be friends with all the animals.  He observed the young boy whistling at birds that would just come and land on his hand or shoulder.  It seemed as if he could almost speak with the animals.  The old traveler was Marquette, who offered the Faen a place at his school for the magically gifted.  Cualth was absolutely beside himself with glee, and his parents were satisfied that he would receive a proper education and opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 10, 2003)

(This was a handout given to the players to detail the school and some of the professors.)


Back to School


All of you have been attending Marquette’s School for the Magically Gifted for a few years.  You have just completed your apprentice programs in your respective fields of study.  Marquette Mana-Burn, the school’s Headmaster, has just given you all your journeyman’s diplomas.  He has also hired you an adventuring agent in RiverBend who will help you to find jobs that fit your area of expertise.  You have been classmates and close friends for years, and now that you are all graduating to Journeymen on the same year, you are being assigned together into a team.  Marquette’s Journeyman program works like this; you are assigned different real world tasks to complete using your special gifts and talents.  Upon completion of your tasks, you are to report back to Marquette and you are then graded on your accomplishments.  Marquette’s core teaching ethic is to train people who will help better the world.  He believes there is no better way to learn than through experience.

Marquette Mana-Burn:  Marquette is an old man with a gleam in eye of magic and knowledge.  He has shaggy thinning graying brown hair that is disheveled but well kept.  He wears small round-rimmed reading glasses that he is constantly readjusting on his large pointy nose.  He has an air of knowledge about him and though he appears old, he seems to get around very well.  He is always energetic and excited about teaching and learning.  He likes to play jokes now and again on the students, but never at the expense of another’s feelings.  He is kind and considerate, but somewhat unpredictable.  He has a special fondness for each of you, his “prize pupils.”  He is the Professor of Magical Studies and Arcane Theory.  He is also the Headmaster of the School.

Yotir Korixca: Rarely seen at the school, this elusive Verrik woman teaches the art of witchery.  She is very aloof and some say she is the meanest teacher in the entire school.  The only people who even interact with her are the very few witches who she takes under her wing as her apprentices.  She is a thirty-something Verrik woman with wine colored skin, and stark white hair.  She is always dressing in lavish robes, often cut to make the male students gawk as she passes.  She once made a young student forget who he was for a month because she caught him peeking at her through her window, or at least, that’s the story.  There are countless stories about Miss Korixca.

	Jo-Than: Jo-than is the professor of Akashic Studies at the school.  He is a plump Giant with a bald spot in the middle-top of his head that leaves him with horseshoe shaped hair on the top of his head.  He often dresses in simple brown robes and speaks philosophically almost always.  He is also the school Counselor, and any student who is having problems knows they may come and speak with professor at any time.  He is a very kind and understanding sort of fellow, who is always patient with students.  He often hums quietly to himself.  

	Kur-Tang and Shirathanon: Kur-Tang and Shirathanon are the school’s professors of Self-Defense.  Kur-Tang is a Male Giant with a shaved head.  He often teaches unarmed combat, but does also teach some of the more exotic weapons as well.  He is always calm, yet has a commanding boom of a voice.  He is always very serious, and will never hesitate to stop horseplay among students.  Kur-Tang is also the Disciplinary at the school, and steps in to stop fights, and assign appropriate punishments.  
Shirathanon is a female Sibeccai.  She is a retired officer of the nation’s army.  Though somewhat old, she knows how to use almost every weapon that has ever been created.  She is a masterful fighter, and is somewhat aggressive.  She would never really hurt one of her students, however.  She often dresses in leather armor for class, but wears simple clothing anywhere else.  She always has a sword at her side, even at dinner.  Kur-Tang is her best friend, and they are always seen together, either sparring or just walking around the schoolyards.  

	Gor-Haim The Professor of Wildlife, Geography and Green Studies, Professor Gor-Haim teaches class outside, or in the greenhouse during bad weather and the winter.  He also teaches a course on Wilderness Survival.  He is rather portly and short for a giant.  He has graying hair on his balding head, and often whistles while working with the plants.  He is a fun professor, who often takes his classes on field trips to study animals and plants and overnight camping trips as well.  He loves the outdoors, and is a very kind and enthusiastic teacher.  His class pet is a tamed Displacer Beast named “Stubby”, whose tentacles were removed by poachers.  Stubby has never attacked anyone at the school, and seems tame as a kitten.  He can always be found near Gor-Haim.

	Ichabod Smith:  The son of the local blacksmith, Professor Ichabod never followed his father’s craft, and instead studied books and the arcane.  Ichabod is the Professor of Runic Studies, Ancient Languages and History.  He is a small skinny man in his early thirties, with curly short brown hair, and a big nose.  He often wears spectacles, as his eyesight is not very much useful unless he is close to things.  Professor Smith is very serious, and often speaks in a monotone voice.  He is notorious for putting students to sleep with many of his speeches on the ancient world.

Dorinaran the Builder:  The professor of Architecture and Engineering teaches students geometry, math, and building skills.  Professor Dorinaran is a Male Sibeccai who also works part time making blueprints for many of River Bend’s buildings.  He is rather serious and thinks highly of himself.  His math classes are notoriously difficult. 

	Jermyn NewTongue:  Professor NewTongue is the professor of Language Studies at the school.  A male Loresong Faen, he knows several languages and teaches all of the ones he is most fluent in.  He is notorious for giving lots of homework and being a lenient teacher, he will often take assignments late if the student asks.  He is kind and patient, and can often be found hanging out with Ichabod and Gor-Haim, smoking his pipe laughing with them between classes.



Places of Interest in the School

Dormitories:  This is your basic well-maintained roommate necessary rooms for students.  Each room has two beds, two footlockers, a small closet, one or more windows, shelves and reading lamps.  The Dormitories are well maintained by crazy Jim, the mumbly old Janitor who cleans these halls.  He never says much, mostly just mumbles to himself.  Often there is a winged cat seen walking around the halls or sleeping on the floor in front of a window in a patch of sunlight quietly swishing his tail.   He is also seen near the cafeteria, begging food scraps from the students.  

Cafeteria:  This large room is filled with long tables and benches.  There are lanterns hanging from the ceiling as well as a large hearth on either end of the room.  The cook, a Mojh named Scales, cooks the food with the help of his kobolds.  They do not take kindly to bad comments about their food.  The food is bad sometimes, bland most of the time, and very good rarely.  However, the food is free with tuition, so who can really complain?

Well:  All the water at the school comes from the Wells in the Central Courtyard and the one near the Greenhouse.  Strangely enough, even during times of drought, the well seems to usually remain wet.

Library:  The librarian is a Ghost who looks like an old woman.  If a student re-shelves books in the wrong place or neglects to return a book, then he may receive an unwelcome visit from Miss Ghost (no one knows her real name) She glides around the huge library, helping students find books and information.  She either cannot, or chooses not to speak.  It is rumored that the library contains secret passages to strange places.

Laboratories:  There are several laboratories where experiments are performed, located throughout the school.  Each is stocked with appropriate apparatus and materials for it’s subject of study.  There are telescopes in the Astronomy lab, Beakers and chemicals in the Chemistry Lab, and so on.  

Aviary:  This is an old fenced in area located out behind the greenhouse, next to the stables.  It is a project that Professor Gor-Haim has recently started.  Here he is rearing a flock of griffons that lost their mother to poachers or adventurers (he is not sure which, he merely found the nest).  He hopes to have them ready for release within a year.

Baths:  These are two separate rooms, one for boys and one for girls, with a large pool in each.  The pools are heated from below by bound fire elementals.  This is where the students come to clean themselves and is a very luxuriant addition to the school.

Greenhouse:  In this series of buildings, one can find all manner of plants and strange plant like creatures.  There are giant fly-traps, and even a Tendriculous in an enclosed pit.  There are also caverns located beneath the Greenhouse where Gor-Haim maintains a subterranean ecosystem of Giant mushrooms and underground plants and small animals.  

As a side note, Marquette is always taking suggestions for new additions to his school.


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 10, 2003)

_Marquette Manaburn has summoned his six journeyman students to the biology laboratory for a meeting._

Marquette is in the lab looking at strange creatures in large jars when the group arrives, he seems rather impatient, but very excited.  The room is full of strange beakers and jars full of strange dead animals and parts of other creatures floating in various liquids.  There are several tables and stools in this long room, but the laboratory is empty, save for Marquette when the group arrives.

“Ah!  My prize pupils! Come in, come in!”  Marquette is old and wiry, with small silver rimmed glasses balanced on the end of his pointy nose.  He seems extremely energetic, especially for someone his age.

After everyone settles into a stool Marquette begins “So, I’m sure you have all been rather bored as of late.  You have received your journeyman diplomas and still have not been anywhere but the school.  Well, I have good news, I have your first real assignment for you today!” 

“So the adventuring agent you hired has found us jobs worthy of our expertise?”  Korigahn says with a smirk that shows off his canine teeth.

“Um, no I’m afraid the agent still has not contacted me about the jobs for adventurers.  Perhaps he could only find mercenary work, and as you know I am trying to find goodwill missions that will help better the world, not just some hired killing.  Actually your first assignment is something I would like for you to do for me personally.  A friend of mine named ‘Barom the Disenchanted’ lives not far from here in the swamp just south of town.  He is keeping an item of great importance for me, and I am supposed to pick it up this week.  I was wondering if my prize pupils would be so kind as to go and pick it up for me?”

The whole group looks somewhat disappointed as they realize this is a simple package delivery job, and not the glorious days of adventuring they have long dreamed of.  Dajsan looks thoughtful “So how do we get there and precisely by what means shall we travel?”  The verrik is always trying to carefully plan things while the rest of the group attempts to charge right into the fray.

“Well, I’ll write you a note of permission to the stable boy, who will loan you some horses and you will be on your way.  The item I am supposed to pick up is locked inside of a magically warded chest.  PLEASE, do NOT attempt to open the chest!  What is contained inside is very dangerous.”

“What is it? Asks Nerius curiously

“I cannot tell you, it is better that you do not know what is contained therein.  Barom lives inside of a giant tree in the swamp here.” He points to the map.  “Here is a small map and the note for the stable boy, you had best be leaving soon if you are to get there by tomorrow.”
The group files out of the lab, now somewhat intrigued by their most recent assignment.  They gather things from their rooms, it takes Korigahn a particularly long time to decide if he wants to wear the red tabard or the green tabard as he insists on looking his best out on the town.  They arrive at the stables and are nearly knocked down as the stable boy comes out of the stable leading with his shovel full of horse dung “Pardon me! Coming through!  This smells and it’s heavy!  Out of the way please!”  

After the boy deposits a shovel-full of dung onto a small two-wheeled cart, he turns and greets the party “Name’s Jerim, I take care of headmaster’s horses, pleased to meet you!” he extends a filthy dung covered hand, which none of the party seems especially eager to shake.  “oh, right” he looks at his grime covered hand, smiles and leans on the shovel “So you guys have graduated to journeymen huh?  That must be great, you get to go see the world now, and do all kinds of fun things that adventurers get to do, like save damsels and slay monsters, and get rich from treasure!” He seems very excited and awed by the party.  

“Well, it’s not exactly all that glorious yet, we just now received our first assignment, so no treasure and fame yet, but we are going to need some horses to get us there.” Nerius hands the stable boy the note from Marquette. 

“Right.  Let’s go get you some horses.” He leads the party into the stable where they saddle the horses and prepare them for riding, all the while Jerim never stops asking the “adventurers” questions.  Soon they are ready to depart and the stable boy waves goodbye as they ride out of the walled compound where the college is located and into the city of RiverBend.  

After a short stopover at a local dried goods store, they make their way to the city gates and out onto the road leading up the coast.  The ride is uneventful, filled with stories from Nerius about all the places he has been and stories from Korigahn about all the battles he has won.

Close to dusk the party comes into a low forest of coastal shrubs and short tangled trees.  Just as night is approaching they round a bend and come face to face with what appears to be a hijacking.  About forty feet away there are several men, obviously bandits, unloading a wagon’s contents, while two merchants are standing against the side of the wagon with arms raised.  As the party comes to a halt, the bandits turn and look at them with greedy eyes, eyeing the party’s weapons and money pouches thinking to turn more profit from this encounter.  

“Out of here with ya! This don’t concern you, and if ya leaves us some money we’ll spare your lives!”  A large bald man, with one eye and crooked teeth steps forward, appearing to be the leader. “No one messes with Bruiser’s gang, understood?  Now pay up and we won’t have to fill you full of arrows!” The bandits with bows draw their bowstrings and take aim at the party.  

“Insolent cur!  Throw down your weapons and come peacefully or we will have to join battle, and personally, I prefer battle.” Korigahn shouts as he draws his athame, a Sibeccai Khopesh.

“Ya talk a lot of trash to Bruiser’s boys, and ya can’t count, from where I’m standing, you look to be outnumbered, so just give us yer gold and leave before you get yourselves hurt” Bruiser says with a laugh, as the other bandits join in with chuckles and mean looks.

“Maybe we should negotiate with them.” Offers Dajsan, ever the thoughtful and cautious one. 

“There are many of them, I count at least ten of them” Adds Cualth, the diminutive Faen looking a bit worried.

“That just makes it more fun for us.” Nerius smirks and draws his rapier, smiling at Korigahn “Shall I show you how it’s done then?”

“Pah!  I shall have this battle over with ere you wet your blade Danesong!” Korigahn charges into one of the bandits near the rear of the wagon, his khopesh humming as it slams into the foe’s body, knocking the man down.

Nerius charges as well, and with a deft blow, slides his rapier nimbly past the bandit’s defenses and pierces the man through, taking him out of the battle.  

Dajsan drops from his horse, and calling upon his inner power, cold blue flame begins to surround him.  With a cry the witch points both arms at the one-eyed bandit leader and releases a torrent of numbing cold blue flame that arcs through the air and washes over the man.  He cries out in pain as the numbing cold blasts him, and when the flames die down, he is horribly wounded, his flesh black with frostbite.

Arrows deflect off of an invisible force around Sesseress as his rune of armor glows on his chest.  He launches a spear into one of the bandit archers and cripples him.

A bandit attacks Sadune with his short sword, thinking this unarmed man to be an easy target, but the blow is caught in Sadune’s hands with two flat palms clapped tightly together, and Sadune brings a powerful kick up and into the bandits face, knocking him out cold.

The party makes short work of the bandits, and Cualth heals the party’s wounds.  They help the merchants tie up the rest of the bandits, including their blackened leader, and help them load their wares back on the wagon.  They search the bandits for hidden weapons, finding daggers in boots and other nasty things.  The two merchants agree to take the bandits to the authorities, and thank the party heartily.  The bandit leader yells to the party as they ride off “This is not the last you have seen of Bruiser Holloway!  I swear it!!”


----------



## Berandor (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice beginning!
I totally adore your "Hogwarts". 

Berandor


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks Berandor,  I was kind of going for that Hogwart's feel, but I didn't want it to be too much Harry Potter like, so it's not quite as magical and mystical as Hogwart's.  Thanks for the compliment, the next installment will be posted very shortly, I promise.  Already written, just have to get back to my own computer to get it.
thanks!
 RB Gnome


----------



## Krellic (Oct 11, 2003)

Hmm.., interesting..!


----------



## Jaws (Oct 12, 2003)

> Dajsan drops from his horse, and calling upon his inner power, cold blue flame begins to surround him. With a cry the witch points both arms at the one-eyed bandit leader and releases a torrent of numbing cold blue flame that arcs through the air and washes over the man. He cries out in pain as the numbing cold blasts him, and when the flames die down, he is horribly wounded, his flesh black with frostbite.



Nice description. I look forward to more of Marquette's Magically Gifted.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 15, 2003)

*The second part of the 1st session!*

The party camps just outside of the swampy area where Barom the Disenchanted is said to live.  The night passes uneventfully and the next day, after much trudging through mud, leach infested waters, and algae, the party comes upon the huge tree with windows that could only be Barom’s house.  

The huge tree is growing right in the center of a large bog, its huge roots are exposed and coming up over the water level like a mangrove tree and there appears to be a small dock built beneath the roots where a small boat is tied.  There are small windows in the upper tree, but it is too far away to see anything in the windows themselves.  The party is standing on a small dock where it is assumed that the boat is usually moored if the occupant of the house is away.  “Well, no since in wasting time, someone has to swim out there and get the boat.  No reason we should all get wet.”  Nerius says as he begins taking off his armor and clothes.

Sadune looks worried “Are you sure that is such a good idea?” 

Nerius smiles “Of course it is, I’ll be fine, I can swim like a fish.” Nerius dives in with a knife clenched between his teeth.  Sadune takes off his sandals and short robes and quickly dives in after him.

On the way over Nerius bumps into something, but keeps swimming.  Sadune who is following him, bumps into this same thing.  It feels… like a tentacle that is smooth and slimy and about as thick as a man’s arm.  It kind of half-heartedly wraps around Sadune as he swims past.  Sadune immediately freezes except for the least amount of treading that will keep him afloat.  In the distance, shrieking can be heard. 

“Shrieking Eels!!!  I know that sound anywhere, the only other thing that has a singing voice that horrible is Korigahn!”  Says Cualth, who looks a bit worried but smiles at his joke nonetheless.

Sadune, realizes that the thing isn’t moving and pushes it away.  It is a dead eel that is floating around in the bog.  It is not much decayed, indicating perhaps a fresh kill.  Sadune tries not to think about what other nasty things in the water could have killed the eel and might think of him as something good to eat as well.

Nerius reaches the dock, and helps Sadune up as well.  Sadune unties the boat and begins rowing back to get the others.  Nerius follows a small set of stairs that appear to have grown that way, up to a small doorway, just as he begins to knock, he notices that the door is not completely closed.  “That’s odd.” He decides to wait for the others.

Just as Nerius is having a hard time fighting the urge to open the door and explore for himself, the rest of the party arrives.  Nerius calls into the house “Hello!  Anybody home?”  But there is no answer.  The others look worried.  “Ah, he’s probably just asleep” 

“Or dead.” adds Cualth.

“Well, we can’t just stand here, we came to get this thing for Marquette, so let’s do it.”  Nerius pushes open the door and the party files into a small foyer with a rug, a painting of a woodland clearing with a deer in it, and a small table.  There is an odd ticking device standing against one wall, it is shaped like a large box with a circular face at the top that has numbers all around it’s edge.  There are pointing hands, one long and one short, that are pointing to different numbers.  On the front of the object there is a glass window and inside can be seen a pendulum swinging back and forth, seeming to make the thing “tick.”  The party puzzles over this object only briefly and Sesseress believes it to be a time keeping device of some sort.  They quickly decide to explore the rest of the house.  

They follow the stairs that lead up out of the foyer and into a large living area.  There is a living room, a fireplace, a kitchen area, a laboratory area, and another door near the back.  There are no walls to separate the different sections in the circular shaped room.  

Sesseress decides to wait near the door, and the rest of the party begins exploring different areas of the house.  Nerius, Dajsan and Cualth all check the door near the back of the room that leads to a bedroom.  Within the bedroom, there is a large metal door built into the wooden wall of the tree.  Upon the door are several glowing runes.

Meanwhile, Sadune and Korigahn are looking about in the house.  There are several paintings hanging on the walls and one unfinished painting.  All the paintings are signed “Barom.”  There is a traveling cloak and boots that are still there, and there are muddy footprints on the rug near the hearth, but it is unknown if the others in the party left the muddy prints on their way to the bedroom.  Sadune is checking around the area of the hearth when he notices a small wooden pipe sitting next to a reading chair.  He reaches down and picks it up, and is slightly startled when a bit of coagulated blood drops out of the pipe and onto the carpet.  “I believe I may have just figured out what happened to Barom.”

The others are in the bedroom, pondering the runes on the door.  It appears to be a large vault, and they are guessing that the chest they seek for Marquette is within.  “Well, I don’t think we have to worry about Barom coming back and wondering why we are rummaging around in his house.” Says Sadune as he enters the bedroom as well.  “Oh, why is that?” Nerius is trying to puzzle the symbols and the riddle on the door.  “Because he is probably dead or at least kidnapped.” Sadune shows the others the bloody pipe.  The others look a bit worried but continue their efforts with the door.

The door has a pentacle drawn on it.  On the pentacle, the tips of each star are a different color.  There is a red, blue, black, yellow, and a white tip.  The middle of the pentacle has a drawing of an angry face.  At the end of each point on the star there is a sort of lever, a handle to grasp and turn, built into the metal door.  Below the pentacle there are three outlines of keys drawn side by side.  Below the keys there are several words, that do not appear to make sense. The words are as follows:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
GSV  GLIGFIVI  WRW  UOZB        IV
GSV   NVHH  SV  NZWV                 II

LOW  YVM  RM  OZEZNVG  SRH  VMW       IV,VII
SRH  ZHSVH  DVIV  KFG  RM  ZM  FIM         VII

GSIVV UZVM  LMV  TRZMG  WRW  GIZEVO     (the symbol for “whole” is here)
ZG  VMW  LU  WZB  GSVB  IVHG  ZMW  FMIZEVO            VI

Answer each riddle please, from the answers, come the keys.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The party begins to puzzle over this and decides that perhaps it is a code of some sort.  Nerius, Sadune, and Dajsan quickly begin to decipher it.

Nerius, after much decoding and attempting different combinations of words, realizes something “It’s the alphabet backwards.”  

“What?”  the others look puzzled.

“The Alphabet, if you write it out, and then write it out again starting from Z to A beneath the first alphabet you get the code, and you can translate it.  Ok, lets see, they should translate out to this.”

THE TORTURER DID FLAY
THE MESS HE MADE

OLD BEN IN LAVA MET HIS END
HIS ASHES WERE PUT IN AN URN

THREE FAEN ONE GIANT DID TRAVEL
AT END OF DAY THEY REST AND UNRAVEL

“But what about the numerals?” asks Dajsan.  “I’m sure they mean something too.”

“Yes, it’s some kind of logic puzzle.”  reasons Cualth.

After much debate, Sadune decides to try something.  First he turns the handle at the tip of the red point, it locks into place and the party holds their breath, waiting for something to happen.  Sadune looks at the others, shrugs and turns the blue point handle as well.  The handle locks into place, and just as it does so, a brilliant flash of electricity courses through Sadune’s arm causing him to grip the handle tighter for a moment.  He cries out and falls to his knees, injured but still conscious.  “Well that wasn’t such a great idea.” Cualth quickly calls upon the power of the green and fills Sadune’s burnt arm with life energy, making it nearly good as new.  “There, all better.”

The handles then both turn back into their original positions with an audible click.  “I think I may have it.”  Nerius looks excited.  “The numerals are the position of the word.  So the first word is ‘FLAY’ and the second word is ‘MESS,’ but what could that mean?”

“Flames, the first word is flames.” Says Sadune, rising from the floor.  

“AH! Yes, and the second word is Lavender.  Lava end urn, it makes lavender.”  Says Nerius.

“Then, the third word…well the symbol for whole is there so if you add three faen plus one giant, that makes ‘Four’ and the next word is ‘Rest’ so that makes ‘Forest’” Dajsan looks pleased with himself.

“Ok, so they are colors then.  So to make the colors we combine the colors right?  So to make ‘Flames’ you need orange, that is Red and Yellow.”  Nerius turns the red tip handle and the yellow tip handle.  The first key emblem on the door lights up and the handles then lock back into place.  

“Then to make Lavender we turn blue and red, that makes purple.”  Dajsan points this out and Nerius turns the appropriate handles, lighting up the second key.  It is easy from there to determine that the last part of the puzzle is the color green for ‘Forest’ so the party turns the blue and yellow handles.  The final key emblem lights up and there is an audible tinkling noise.  There is a loud “CLANG!” and the heavy metal door creaks open.  Within the safe there is darkness and the party suddenly is distracted by a voice from the doorway.  “So, you got it open eh?  Good work, we could never have done it without you!”  The party turns to see several men dressed in leather armor and armed with swords.  Their leader, the speaker, wears a red kerchief around his neck and smiles triumphantly at the party while adjusting the grip on his blade.  “Now stand aside and let us into that vault!”


----------



## Jaws (Oct 15, 2003)

> “So, you got it open eh? Good work, we could never have done it without you!” The party turns to see several men dressed in leather armor and armed with swords. Their leader, the speaker, wears a red kerchief around his neck and smiles triumphantly at the party while adjusting the grip on his blade. “Now stand aside and let us into that vault!”



Excellent cliffhanger!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 16, 2003)

Generally I hate puzzles, but I really enjoyed your description of how the players figured that one out....for the bad guys!

Nice set up


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys, they are much appreciated!  This is also where I ended the second session, so the players where all like "We hate YOU!" I got a lot of amusement out of that.  I'll post the first part of the second session within the next couple of days. 
 Many thanks, and please keep reading!
  -RB Gnome


----------



## rootbeergnome (Oct 24, 2003)

“We have the house surrounded, we do not wish to hurt you, but the object of our mission is within that safe, stand aside and live.”  Says the man with the red kerchief.

“I see only four men, how can we believe you have the house surrounded?  And besides, even if you do, they wouldn’t be able to save you in time if you were to fight us.”  Says Sadune as he glares at the leader.

Nerius reaches over and shuts the vault, producing looks of surprise from the party, and angry looks from the strangers.  Nerius can’t help but smirk at the strangers.

“Open the vault and stand aside, our mission is of the utmost importance.” The red kerchief man looks angry.

“What is it that you seek within the vault?  And for what purpose?  Who are you anyway?”  Sadune steps forward, protectively in front of Nerius causing the red kerchief man to look up to the tall dark skinned man.

“I should ask you the same question.  My name is Jermaine, who are you and what is it that you seek?”  He replies.

“We are students of Marquette’s School for the Magically Gifted and we seek a chest.  We do not wish to fight you, but we cannot allow you to take anything from the vault.”  Sadune now widens his stance, in case the man decides to charge him.

“Very well, we also seek a chest, but since I do not wish to see any bloodshed I will leave you with but a warning.  Many seek the chest that you seek, and many would go to great lengths to obtain its contents.  I suggest you watch your back.  Ok men, let’s move out.” With that Jermaine adjusts his red kerchief and he and his men leave.  Sadune follows them to make sure they leave.  The party opens the vault again and everyone goes inside except Korigahn who is keeping watch.  Within the vault is a twenty-foot but twenty-foot room.  Contained in the vault are several scrolls on the walls, shelves lined with potions a few books and pieces of parchment, old letters, painting supplies, and other odds and ends.  “Do you think this is the chest we seek?”  Dajsan points out a small wooden chest sitting atop an old desk.  “It could be” remarks Sesseress who has cast detect magic, “or it could be the magical chest in the corner beneath that old map, they both radiate magic.”  He walks over and uncovers the chest in the corner.  The chest is covered in several runes some of which he quickly recognizes. “This one means protection, this one means danger,” he says as he points “and this one means electricity I believe.  It is most likely trapped.  This means ‘owner’ as a possessive and this means ‘love.’  I can not read the others.”  He says as he points to the others.  

“Owner’s love. What could that be?” ponders Dajsan.

“I hate to interrupt, but this door is making some sort of noise!”  Korigahn starts yelling from the doorway.  The vault door then begins to slowly close itself, as Korigahn is attempting to keep it open.  The party begins to bolt for the door, but it is too late, the vault has closed and locked itself, leaving the party pounding on the inside in complete darkness.

“OPEN THE DOOR KORIGAHN!!”  The muffled shouts of the party reach Korigahn from the outside, but it sounds more like “ofen ma voor dorigahn!”

“I err…I wasn’t paying attention when you were opening it the first time!”  Korigahn begins to get worried.

“WHAF?!?!” There is a simultaneous shout from within the vault.

“It’s ok, I’ll figure this thing out just give me a minute.”  Korigahn begins to puzzle the locking mechanism.

Within the vault it is pitch black, the only light is just a very faint glowing coming from the metal chest in the corner, but it does not shed any light to see by. “Oh great, we are gonna be trapped in here for days with that idiot trying to get us out.” Nerius slams his hand against the door. 

“No, not days, the air supply would not last that long, this vault seems to be air tight.”  Notes Dajsan.  

Sesseress takes advantage of the situation; he is the only one who can see in the pitch black.  He looks around at all the bottles of magical liquids and scrolls of the arcane, and can’t help but to quietly help himself to these things.  Just as he has finished tucking away a potion bottle, the door makes a loud “CLANG” and the vault opens.  Korigahn is standing there with a smug grin on his face.  “Well, we haven’t got all day, lets get that chest and get it back to Marquette.”  The entire party agrees that they should take both chests, just in case, and open neither of them.

When they walk back down to the bottom of the house to the dock beneath the roots, they find that the boat is missing.  “The other men must have taken the boat.”  Cualth looks out into the swamp water, searching for any movement.  “Well, I’ll just swim over and get the boat.”  Nerius begins to remove his clothing and armor again.  “I’ll go too.”  Sadune removes his sandals and robes.  When they reach the other side, dripping wet, it occurs to Nerius “The men in the house were not wet.”  

“What?”  Sadune is untying the boat.

“The men, they were not wet, they would have had to swim like us because the boat was already moored beneath the roots, or perhaps they were already in the house when we got there, and that is why the boat was already tied at the house.”  Nerius climbs onto the boat with Sadune.
“But we searched the whole house and didn’t see anyone.”  Sadune begins rowing, his muscular arms churning the oar through the water.

“Or they could have had their own boat I suppose, but I did not see a boat, and I don’t see one now.”  Nerius looks around at the edges of the bog surrounding the tree house.

The party all board the boat and cross safely, they find their horses safely tied where they left them.  The trip home is relatively uneventful; they see only wild animals such as deer until they get closer to the city around dark.  As they are leaving the small shrubby forest that surrounds the swamp they meet passing merchants leaving town to points north.  Sesseress notices something on the side of the wagon as it passes.  There is a rather large crudely painted symbol on the side of the wagon that looks like a sword.  The other members of the party don’t seem to notice and Sesseress says nothing.  Closer to town there is another passing merchant wagon, and Sesseress notes that on the side of this wagon there is a symbol of a flask.  He points it out to the party, but none of them seem to be able to see it.  They hail the drivers and ask them if they have anything to sell.  The merchant sells Nerius a potion and gives him a small slip of paper that says “Pedigo’s Peculiar Potion Guarantee.”  

The party continues on into the city after being let into the gates.  They are passing through near the jail when they hear howling like some great monster coming from inside of the prison.  They stop some drunken men leaving a tavern and ask about the howling.  The men tell them about a monster that the mayor supposedly interrogates monthly.  He takes a trip there once a month and there are always howls coming from the prison. Outside of college town (the walled enclosure where the school is located) Nerius finds a small gray dog with matted hair that wags it’s tail and begs for food.  Nerius feeds him and sort of adopts the stray.  They return the horses, and take the chest to Marquette.  They are greeted by the butler at the door, a rotund man with a bird-like nose named Mr. Gurnd.  He promptly shows them to a waiting room and after about half an hour, just when the party begins to doze off on the cushiony furniture, Marquette arrives, energetic as ever, though it is apparent that he has been sleeping.  

“Ah yes, so you have returned!  And how fares Barom?”  Marquette is in his pajamas, and is wearing a pointy sleeping cap, his pajama pants also cover his feet, and it almost looks like he is wearing a combination of socks and pants.  

“We have brought you the chest, two chests actually because we wanted to make sure to have the right one.  Barom was nowhere to be found, but Sadune did find a pipe with some blood in it lying on the floor near his hearth.”  Nerius and the others hand over the two chests. 

“Barom wasn’t there you say?  That does not bode well at all.  It sounds like something terrible may have happened.” He looks thoughtful for a moment and mumbles something under his breath.  “Ah yes, the metal one is the right one, but I wonder what is in the other?”  Marquette opens the small wooden chest and the others flinch slightly, half expecting a trap of some sort.  Within the small wooden chest are revealed different types of gems and coinage.  “Ah yes, old coins and spell catalysts.”  Then he looks at the metal chest, reading the old runes and carvings on it and speaks a word “Levatorium” and the small chest begins to float about two feet from the surface of the table.  “Yes, Mr. Gurnd please see to it that this is taken to my study, and make sure that no one opens it.”   The butler leads the chest by a handle out of the room.

“So, Barom is missing, this has me worried.  I will have to look into it, but you have all done well for your first assignment, here is a minor thanks for your troubles.”  He hands each of the students 50 gold pieces.  “Also, your agent has found you some jobs, he wishes to meet with you bright and early in the morning.  By my reckoning it is just past midnight so I suggest returning to your rooms for some much needed rest.”  With that Marquette bids the students goodnight and they all return to the dorms.

Crazy Jim, the janitor, is at the front steps of the dormitory, feeding the small winged cat that can often be found wandering around campus.  “Yes, my sweetie, it’s good isn’t it, eat up.  You’re the only one who really appreciates me aren’t you sweetie?  Yes I know, I agree, I understand, but you have to be more reasonable.  Why would you say that?  You don’t really mean it?  Yes yes, of course I love you.”  Crazy Jim stops talking to the cat abruptly when the party approaches and looks annoyed.  “What are ye doing up this late?  And why did you bring this mutt in here?”  He regards the shaggy gray dog with disgust. “Well, why are ye just standing there?  Get to sleep.”  

“What’s his name?”  Sesseress asks, regarding the winged cat.

“Well, I’m not sure really, he hasn’t told me his real name, I do know his truename however, but I can’t tell you that, cuz you could use some kinda vicious spell on him and curse him or something.”  Crazy Jim’s Eyes get wide and he looks at the whole party without blinking for a long time.

Everyone but Nerius goes into the dorm “Goodnight Jim” they all say to him as they pass, they are used to him being crazy and talking to the cat.  

“Listen, Jim, I was wondering, would you be so kind as to watch my dog for me tonight?  I don’t think he would hesitate to use the bathroom in the dormitory floor, and I think we could just avoid that mess if you would tie him up somewhere and get him some food for me.”  Nerius tries to be persuasive.

“Well, he don’t seem like he wants to eat my sweetie too much, so I’ll watch him for ya tonight, but ya best come for him in the morning.”  Jim eyes the shaggy dog, the dog just stands there with his tongue hanging out of his mouth looking back.  Jim walks over and pets the dog on the head.  

“Well goodnight Jim, I’ll see you in the morning.”  Nerius disappears into the dormitory and the students all get some much-needed sleep.

The next morning, another student, who tells them that someone is waiting for them downstairs, awakens them.  Each of the party gets up, gets dressed, and relieves themselves.  They all go downstairs into the sitting room where there is a nicely dressed man waiting for them.  “Greetings friends, I am Jared.  I was assigned by Marquette to find you jobs that are suitable for adventurers such as yourselves.  It took some time, but I think I may have found some things that require attention in the city that might be suitable to your expertise.”  He is a young man, probably of about thirty years, nicely dressed and clean-shaven.  “Let’s see.  First of all, just last night the Secretary of Treasury has been murdered in his office. The city guard is short handed and they are looking for anyone with a clean background and detective skills to help them puzzle out the murder.  Also there are several horses missing from the surrounding area, mostly missing from the Miller’s horse farm, but a few in the city as well.  Also, the local goblin catcher seems to have gotten lazy, as goblins are very numerous in the city lately and the mayor is offering 1 gold piece per two goblin ears, just the left ones of course.  Well, do any of these sound to your liking?”  Jared looks positive and smiles at the party.

“Hmm, I suppose we could help with the goblin problem first, I think the murder of a city official is a little above our station to investigate.”  Korigahn looks around at the others.  “What say you?”

“I think we should look into the murder.  It like that would be the area that needs the most attention at the moment.”  Nerius argues, looking smugly at Korigahn.

“I think we should help the goblin catcher as well, the murder will be well investigated by the city guard I think.”  Adds Dajsan.

The party finally agrees to go help the goblin catcher.  The agent gives them directions to each of the places for the jobs.  The goblin catcher’s home is on the docks, where he lives in a houseboat.  The party makes their way there, and when they near the docks, they see a woman surrounded by little green and brown goblins.  They are all tearing her things off of her, taking her possessions, her shoes, and anything else they can tear away.  

“Stop this at once you miscreants or prepare to face my wrath!”  Korigahn draws his Key weapon, his Khopesh, as a challenge.

The goblins stop what they are doing and make a strange noise, sort of a gurgling growl and start making little hissing and clacking noises at each other.  Then, from the alleyways on either side of the party just in front of them, pour forth more goblins.  The party rushes forth, with Nerius, Sadune and Korigahn leading the charge, they slam into the goblin horde, and steel and spell tear apart their ranks and send them cowering and running into the streets.  The fight is too easy, and the party starts to regret their slaughter.  There are several dead goblins at their feet, about 8 of them.  Sesseress starts to cut off an ear, but feels sickened and stops.  “It does not seem right.” he says, looking up at the rest of the party.

“Yes, I agree, they are probably just hungry, the woman is not hurt, and it looks like they were trying to steal the bread she was carrying.”  Sadune helps the lady up and she thanks him.  He gives her some silver to buy more bread.  

“I don’t think we should do this really, but let us see the goblin catcher anyway.  Perhaps there are bigger problems that need attention.”  Dajsan is searching the goblins for anything out of the ordinary.  He finds nothing.

The party continues on to the docks, informing the city guard of the mess they left in the streets after their passing.  They find the goblin catcher’s houseboat and approach it, trying not to step on the old fish heads that flies are swarming on the dock.

“This looks more like a floating shack than a house.”  Korigahn turns up his nose to the stench of the fish. “And that smell is HIDEOUS.”

“Anybody home?” Nerius knocks on the door.  There is no answer, so he peeks his head into one of the window flaps.  He hears loud snoring and by the dim light he is letting in, he can see a filthy hovel with a small cot with the form of a man curled on top of it.  There are bottles and cups scattered all over the place, along with old nets and fishing poles, and dirty clothes, it smells worse inside of the boat than it does on the fish rot smelling docks.  “Hello!  Hey there!  Are you the goblin catcher?” Nerius calls to the man.

“Whuh?  Uh, what the hell?”  He rolls out of bed looking around.  “Oh my aching head.  Who the hell are you?”  He steps out of the boat in his underwear, unscrews a flask and takes a deep guzzling swig.

“We are students from the school, we were told you needed help with goblin catching.”  Nerius offers.

“Don’t need no help, now get out of here.”  The man hawks and spits into the water, watching the fish eat it, he chuckles slightly to himself, “Stupid fish.”

“Ok, well it’s time to go, I don’t want to help this wretched man slaughter any vermin.”  Korigahn turns and begins to go.

“I agree.  I don’t feel comfortable slaughtering intelligent creatures, even if they are a nuisance.”  Says Cualth.

“Sorry we have wasted your time sir.”  Nerius turns to leave with the rest of the party in tow.

“Don’t you think it’s a bit early to start drinking.”  Quips Sesseress as he turns to leave.  He is pretty sure he hears the drunken goblin catcher mumble the words “race traitor” but decides to let it pass.

The party decides to travel to the horse farm where all the horses have been coming up missing.  They leave the city by way of the northern gate and come upon the horse farm.  The Miller’s ranch seems like any of the other farms around RiverBend.  It is situated in the rolling grass hills beyond the city.  There is a very large fenced in area that holds several horses and the party eventually finds Farmer Miller brushing some of the horses in the barn.  

“What can I do for you fellas?  Interested in buying a horse?  These are going to market tomorrow, some of my finest steeds.  I’ll even cut you a deal.”  Farmer Miller is a middle-aged man with a wrinkled face.  His skin is tan from working outside all the time, and his overalls are covered in dirt

“Actually, we have been sent here to help you with your horse problem.”  Nerius adjusts his leather hat.

“You are?”  Farmer Miller looks at the group, seeming to study them.  “Well, it’s about time somebody came to help me out here.  I’ve already lost eight horses just within the last few weeks!”  Farmer Miller’s voice takes on an angry tone.

“Well sir, I assure you as a man of honor that we shall do our best to assist you in this manner.”  Korigahn straightens his back and tries to look dashing.

“Well, I certainly hope you boys can help an old farmer out.  This is putting me out of business here, and I have children to feed.  The horses don’t get stolen during broad daylight, and we still have a couple of hours before dark so come on inside, my wife is cooking dinner, I’m sure we can cook some extra to fill your bellies as a show of my gratitude.”  Farmer Miller claps Nerius on the shoulder, and leads them all to the farmhouse.  

Inside the smells of cooking permeate the air and there are several children dashing about madly, they seem to be playing tag.  The farmer’s wife is a plain but pretty woman.  She greets the party and welcomes them to stay and eat.

“So, you just raise the horses and sell them then?”  Dajsan asks as he inspects a boiling pot while the wife has run to fetch some more chairs for the table.

“Actually, I give them a bit of training for riding as well.  They sell much better if they have had some training, and it’s relatively easy to train them if you know what you are doing.”  Farmer Miller blows on a ladle of hot soup, and sips it carefully. “Mmm, split pea soup, my favorite.”

The party sits down for a hearty meal of vegetables and a meager serving of meat as well.  They gather from the large house and well-fed children that the farmer typically makes a good living.  After dinner the farmer shows them to an area near around the creek where the horses drink, he is pretty sure that this where the horses are disappearing because this is the side that the forest borders on.  “Them woods are haunted.  I wouldn’t be surprised if it were evil spirits that are taking my horses.  The horses are always over here by the creek at night.”  Explains Farmer Miller.  The party quickly finds various tracks around the creek and they decide to investigate the woods.  They follow the tracks for several yards into the forest, but quickly lose the trail.  Sesseress decides it is time to drink his potion of scent and gulps it down.  He now has the senses of a bloodhound.  His magically keen sense of smell leads the party deeper and deeper into the woodlands.  They eventually come into an open area on the forest floor.  In the center of the glen there is a large monument of some kind.  There are four huge circular stones encircling a large monolithic pillar.  There were once runes covering the stones, but they have worn away to be nearly indecipherable with time.  The scent is strongest here, and there are no apparent paths leading away from the monolith.   

Suddenly the party notices movement in the forest around them.  There appear to be several humanoids that have them surrounded.  Nerius spots one of them and it appears to be a hairy creature with goat horns.  “Damn, Rhodin.  I didn’t think they had come this far out of the mountains.”

The woodlands around the group are filled with growls and the thrashing of vegetation, the monsters are attempting to frighten and weaken the resolve of the party.

“If it’s a fight you want, then you shall have it!”  Korigahn draws his Khopesh, bellowing a challenge.

“Come out and face us then, we are ready for you.”  The towering Sadune’s booming voice calls out.

A growling crude voice comes from the bushes not far from the party’s location. “You leave and you not die today.  We have plenty meat, no need to eat you if you leave.”

“We aren’t going anywhere!  Let’s see what you are made of foul creature!”  Nerius rapier flashes from its scabbard, drawn and ready in a blink.

With that, the creature stands from the bushes, and walks forward from the canopy shadows.  The creature is tall, and is merely wearing the skin of a Rhodin.  He is very large and muscular, and the man hefts his great-axe onto his shoulders, resting one hand on the handle casually. 

“The disguise did not work.  Why have you come here?  This is a sacred place.  We could kill you for your trespasses.”  The enormous man steps forward, just about ten feet from the party.  He is clearly human, though he is almost the size of a small giant.

“I’d like to see you try.”  Dajsan’s eyes glow with a cold blue fury.

“Wait, we did not come here to start a fight.  We have come seeking missing horses from the miller’s farm just east of here.  Do you know anything about it?”  Sadune steps in front of the man, more out of a need to keep the party separated from the huge man as a protective measure than as a threat.  

“The horses are not missing, they are free.  They are living creatures just like you and I, not items to be bartered and sold…or abused.”  The large man’s knuckles are white on the handle of his great-axe.  

“What?  What do you mean abuse?”  The entire party looks somewhat shocked.

“The farmer, his methods are somewhat harsh for horse training.  We will continue to free them if he does not stop abusing them.  If it does not stop there, if he buys more horses and continues to abuse them, then we will be forced to take more drastic measures and the farmer and his family could be in danger.  The people of that city do not understand that it is us who defend this area from the Rhodin tribes that come down from the mountains, and we could just as easily let them pass and ravage this area if it suited our needs.”  The huge man is very serious, he seems like an animal ready to kill for his territory.

“We… um, we were not aware of the farmer’s abusive nature.  And we are sorry for trespassing on your lands, we were only doing what we believed to be right.  We shall speak with the farmer about his abusive nature and try to get him to change his ways.  I think that he will understand that it would be in his best interest.”  Sadune explains.  

“See to it that you do, the farmer has one week, or something bad will happen to his farm.  I am Grizzle and these are my companions.”  The large man gestures and figures emerge from the surrounding undergrowth all around the party.  “This is Fang and Claw.”  Two faen leap from the underbrush.  “This is Feather Softly Falls.”  A litorian woman with a longbow drops down from an overhead branch. “and this is our newest member, Cub” a familiar looking young man steps out from behind a tree with a hand axe in hand.  

“HEY!  I know you!  You’re the stable boy right?  What are you doing out here?”  Cualth walks over to talk to the young man once named Jerim.  When the rest of the party approaches they realize that he is the dung-shoveler from Marquette’s school.

“Yeah, it’s me alright.  I thought I might like a change of pace from shoveling crap all day.  I can finally be an adventurer like I’ve always wanted.”  The young man looks really happy and the party congratulates him on his newfound wanderlust.

The two parties have a brief conversation and get to know each other a little.  Grizzle gives Sadune a strange symbol made of feathers and twine and tells him that it shows he is a friend to other tribes of the Circle of Leaves.  They say their farewells and Nerius, Sadune, Dajsan, Cualth, Korigahn, and Sesseress head back to the Miller’s farm.  When they arrive, the farmer is no where to be found so they ask his wife where he is.  She points to a hill and says “He is over there burying that poor lame horse.”  The party exchanges concerned looks and they make their way over to the hill with a grim and determined demeanor.
Before anyone else can speak, Korigahn steps forward, a sparkle in his eye “Well Mr. Miller we have found the culprit responsible for your recent rash of equine thievery.”  He flashes a toothy grin.  Sadune chimes in “Yes, there is an angry forest spirit that we met with.  It is very angry for the way you have been treating your animals.”  Sadune looks at the farmer, the shovel and then at the fresh mound of earth and then back to the farmer.  

The farmer looks to the mound, back to Sadune and then looks very frightened “I…I can explain, the horse was lame and diseases, it was suffering so I had to put it out of its misery.  It’s the truth, honestly!”  The farmer looks scared.

Korigahn steps forward, teeth showing in a sly canine smile “Listen, Mr. Miller.  We spoke with the spirit and it knows all about everything that happens around this area.  You can lie to us, but not to the spirit.  It has seen you mistreating your animals, it watches the whole area around here, keeping it safe.  It’s seen your wife naked!”  The farmer looks shocked, Korigahn continues “I know, I know, shocking isn’t it?  Just don’t mistreat your animals anymore and you should be safe alright?”  

The farmer looks at the party, clearly convinced by the persuasive skills of Korigahn.  “Well, I suppose I do lose my temper sometimes, I guess I’m just frustrated by the recent pressure to raise more horses since the business has recently picked up.  I promise to take good care of my horses from now on.  Ya hear that forest spirit!”  The farmer thanks the party for resolving his problem, and wishes them fare well.

The six of them all head back into the city gates for a much deserved rest.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 24, 2003)

> With that, the creature stands from the bushes, and walks forward from the canopy shadows. The creature is tall, and is merely wearing the skin of a Rhodin.



I like. I'm going to have to use this.







> “Yes, there is an angry forest spirit that we met with



Excellent.

I like how this party is more diplomatic. I'll keep reading if you keep writin'.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## rootbeergnome (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks a lot Jaws, I will keep posting!  Things have been a bit busy as of late, and I haven't finished typing up the third session yet.  We just played the fourth session last night and it was great!  A lot of things came together and you will get to read about it, but first I must finish the third session with the mad bomber action!


----------



## Korigahn The Duelist (Nov 3, 2003)

Rootbeer Gnome, you are a foul revisionist!  I have read your so-called history of our (but mostly my) adventures, and I am shocked at how much you have downplayed my bravery and various scathing witticisms!  You know that I am by far the most voiciferous of our party!  I am the one who challenges our adversaries!  I am the one who dispatches foes most skillfully, daringly and most importantly, with the most pinache!  Yet, in your amateurish fiction of these events, I am reduced to equal standing with people who barely say a word at all!  You put words into the mouth of that low-born braggart Danesong, to make him seem as witty as I, when we both know that the only responses he ever makes to me are cheap and low comments about my racial heritage!  Such knavery clearly denotes a man of poor upbringing and low moral fiber, while my clever barbs and jabs are the hallmark of a true master of the crowning insult, an important element to proper swordplay, as all skilled in the art would agree!  You say that that mute spryte make jokes at my expense?  That is news to me, and I pride myself on having sharp hearing!  He is so diminuative, in fact, that I have forgotten his name!  

I expect that in the future, I will be given my proper (and well-earned) spotlight in these narratives!  My wits, swordsmanship and sense of style are the heart and soul of this adventuring band, and everyone should know it!


----------



## Berandor (Nov 4, 2003)

Yay! Inter-party trashtalk! 

The SH was good as it was - now it has the touch of greatness 

Berandor
eagerly awaiting the next installment (and in proper deference to Karigahn, of course)


----------



## Korigahn The Duelist (Nov 7, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> eagerly awaiting the next installment (and in proper deference to Karigahn, of course)




Thanks be to you!  It is good to see that at least one of you respects the merits of a worthy heir to the title of a "Sibbecai Swordsman"!  We are not mere skirmishers, and for one to truely hold that vaunted title, his wits must be as keen as his blade!  I am glad that you see through Rootbeer Gnome's falsehoods that he wrote, innocently and unknowingly (O ye Gods, pray that it be so!).  I respectfully salute you, Berandor, and recognize your sage cognizance!


----------



## Sadune The Wanderer (Nov 10, 2003)

Korrighan, if Rootbeergnome documented every time you went off the handle during one of our adventures he wouldn't have enough time to eat or sleep, let alone update this thread.
Although, I do agree that he does censor a quite a few details, such as the fact that Grizzle and his crew were pretty bent on burning down the horse trader's house and, not to rob you of any of your credit for wanting to put your khopesh inside anything with a pulse, I had to point out the fact that if Grizzle did do that, the local garrison would come in and wipe them out, whether or not the trader did mistreat his horses.
But anyway, can't wait to see what we do next...<hint, hint (and by hint, hint, I mean start working on our next adventure!)>


----------



## Lela (Nov 16, 2003)

Wooo, hooo, finally caught up.  You're doing a masterful job Rootbeergnome, even leaving aside overblown party egos.

  I recenty started my own Arcanna Unearthed campaign--which is what drew me to the thread--and I look forward to seeing how your's works out. From party intereaction to combat styles, I can't wait to see more.

  Looking forward to the next update,


----------



## Berandor (Nov 24, 2003)

Bump?

Or is it dead? I know that happens sometimes...

Berandor


----------



## Lela (Nov 24, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Bump?
> 
> Or is it dead? I know that happens sometimes...



I hope it's not.  I was liking it muchly.


----------



## Berandor (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Rootbeergnome on a different thread:_
> Greetings,
> (...)Actually sometimes having to schedule time to write my storyhour means that there is less time for me to put work into creating game session material. I am honestly considering not writing any more at all and just focusing my attention on the game itself which is still great fun. However, after two attempted story hours I have found a huge amount of appreciation for those who have stuck with it, and I am never impatient for an update because I now realize from experience how long it can take to write those updates up.




Berandor


----------



## Lela (Dec 1, 2003)

I hope this doesn't mean this one's dead.  I was really holding out hope. . .


----------



## rootbeergnome (Dec 3, 2003)

Alright Berandor, Im gonna try to update this thing once every lunar eclipse or something, just for you.  Life is busy and hectic, in fact  I havent even gotten to run a session in about 3 weeks, maybe more   But I tell you what, Ill get to work finishing the rest of what has happened thus far.  Might take a while for me to update, but I will try 
  Thank you for the appreciation, it was dead until I read your posts 
  Sincerely,
     Mike


----------



## Berandor (Dec 3, 2003)

*Looks at the thread, notices that 3 of the last 5 posts are by Lela, and one of his two was simply a quote*

Yeah! I did it!

Berandor
rocks


----------



## rootbeergnome (Dec 6, 2003)

ah yes, a hearty thanks to lela as well.  Sorry about that, "Bloody favoritism that is!"  Hehe, well I am about to finish typing up the third session.  I hope to have it posted by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## rootbeergnome (Dec 6, 2003)

2 weeks have passed.  Our intrepid students have been called into town to investigate another murder.  They have been told the body bears the same strange wounds as the others, with burn marks around the cuts.

The students are coming through the market of RiverBend, on their way to meet with Captain Coby, the captain of the city guard.  There are booths crammed together everywhere offering their wares.  Fisherman yell about their catch of the day, woodcarvers show off their furniture, fletchers let customers test the bend of their bows.  The market is full of people, all bumping past and against each other like fish caught in a net.  Performers juggle, tumble and dance while fire-breathers shoot gouts of flame into the air.  The air smells of fish and the sea coming from Sandman’s bay.  The party makes their way past a line of women and children carrying water from the well when a bright red snake swoops out of the sky and hovers in place before them.  The snake is about two feet long, and it’s bright red wings beat impossibly fast, making a humming noise.  The party is dumbfounded, watching the snake hover around in front of them, licking the air, they can see a small scroll tube strapped to the snake, with the words “open me” on it.

“Well, is anyone going to grab it and see what it is?”  Nerius looks at the others, who are all giving him a look of caution.  Nerius reaches out and takes the tube, the snake hums away into the distant sky and disappears over the rooftops.  

The party all exchange worried looks while Nerius opens the scroll tube.  Inside the tube is a rolled piece of parchment and a glittering orange crystal the size of a thumb with a rough surface.  The crystal pulses with light.  “It’s warm, I wonder what it is?”

“What doesss the paper sssay?”  Sesseress peeks over Nerius shoulder trying to read the parchment as the party crowds around, Nerius reads aloud,  “Would you like to play a little game?  The little crystal you are holding is actually a Sorcerous Fire Blast spell, frozen in time the instant before it detonates.  Unfortunately, the stasis field around it degrades over time—until it explodes!  There are seven others just like it planted around the city, set to explode in exactly 3 hours.  I assure you that if even one of them is allowed detonate, the lives lost will be staggering.  On the back side of this letter are seven clues to the locations of the crystals.  If you are clever, you might be able to find them.  If you aren’t, I win this game.  Take one last look ate the little crystal.  Do you feel how warm it is?  That’s  a sign that the stasis field around it is about to expire.  If I were you, I would get rid of it as quickly as possible.”

	Nerius finishes reading aloud the note to the rest of the party.  As soon as he finishes, Sadune bursts into action.  The huge man rushes forward, taking the crystal from Nerius.  It is growing warmer, almost hot, and he is looking for a place to take the crystal even as his friends begin to yell for him to get rid of it.  He looks around frantically, there are crowds of people as far as he can see, he is determined to not break his oath, Nerius must be safe, and these people will not die today even if it means his own life.  He hears the distant noise of the ocean-SANDMAN’S BAY!-if he can only reach it in time.  

“MOVE!  OUT OF THE WAY! STAND ASIDE!”  Sadune yells as he pushes past the throng of people surging through the city streets.  He feels as if he is fighting a tide of people, pushing and running, trying to make it to the bay as the crystal flickers and begins to burn his hand.  

Behind the party watch as Sadune disappears into the crowd.  “Sadune NO!”  Nerius tries in vain to reach him, but the crowd is too thick.  They push their way through the masses trying to see what has become of their friend when---“BOOOOOOM!!!”  An enormous explosion shakes the entire market, people begin running frantically and screaming, nearly trampling each other in a mad rush to leave the area.  “Is he….?”  The party waits, assuming the worst, but pushing toward them, through the crowd, comes a tall dark man.  Sadune is soaking wet, and has bits of wood sticking to his body.  He smiles.  “I threw it into the bay, it blew up an abandoned old fishing boat.”  Sadune, still smiling begins to dust off the wood splinters.  

“What is going on here?  You there!”  Captain Coby and his guards have pushed through the crowd and point out the party.  “It is about time!”  Korigahn yells.  The guards near the party looking serious.  Nerius speaks “Captain, it is good you are here.  Someone has just tried to blow up the market.  We just received this message with a small crystal that exploded.  There are seven others around the city.”  

Captain Coby looks a bit overwhelmed “This is terrible, I have no idea how we can find the others in time.  My commanding officer is on leave to the north,  we are short handed as well.”  Coby looks defeated, then as if remembering something he looks up “You, you are students of Marquette’s are you not?  Aren’t you well trained to help in times of need?  I remember when the floods came that students helped then.  Would you please help us now?”  The party looks a bit reluctant, but a sense of duty comes over them.  In the distance can be heard a man lamenting “What happened to my boat?”

	“Captain, there are clues on the back of this note, they appear to describe areas around the city, have you a map?”  asks Nerius.  Coby asks some men to bring a map, and in a short time they return as the party and the captain are going over the clues…

1.	Man strives to bend metal to his will and continues to forge still.
2.	Search beneath the Mayor’s throne.
3.	An imposter alight In the skies at night.  Tho’ that be a lie, ‘Tis not really the sky!”
4.	Held firmly in the high hand of justice.
5.	Underwater, above the sea,  Fed by rock and rain.  Behind a wall of earth and stone, To keep it all contained.
6.	The Wanton Wench at dockside, Her arms are open wide.  Beneath her bales of golden hair, her hidden charms reside.
7.	Middle of town, look around.  What’s to be found?  Seek a reflection, Providing direction, To minute confection.  Under the flor, Under the floor, Behind the square door.

The party obtains a map brought by one of the guardsmen.  They look it over thoroughly, and Coby begins pointing out various places of the city, marking them down.  “Clearly the first clue has something to do with a blacksmith of some kind.”  Korigahn says.  “Yes I think you are right, Coby where are all the blacksmiths in town?”  Nerius asks the captain.  

The captain’s voice seems to come right out from under his handle-bar mustache as it wiggles when he speaks “Well, there are five smiths, at smith’s corner there are four giantish smiths.  And one blacksmith named Joe, he runs Old Joe’s Smithy.  I don’t think we have time to search all five, if we only have three hours, and I certainly don’t have enough men to evacuate them all in time.”  

“We don’t have to, captain, is Old Joe a man?  Sibbeccai? What is his heritage?”  Sadune asks.
	“He is a man, an excellent smith too, he made most of our weaponry for the guard.”  
	“I see where you are going, it makes sense.  The clue says Man struggles to bend metal.”  Nerius smiles at Sadune, who is trying to look modest.
	The party rushes across town through crowds of people, the townsfolk are asking captain Coby a lot of questions and he answers them repeatedly with “The situation is under control, be about your business please” They reach the smithy and quickly enter beneath the overhang where the smith is working.  

“Can I help you Captain?”  The man has yellow flaxen locks, and a matching beard,  sweat is runneling down his face as he continues to pound metal into what appears to be a short sword.  There are barrels of short swords all around the smithy.

“Yes, we have reason to believe there is some type of magical explosive located within your shop, we request permission to search.  You could be in danger.”  Captain Coby is very serious and rigid looking, trying to be a man of the law.  

“Well, by all means captain, you and your men have free rein of the place, but please, tell me if we need to go upstairs, as my wife is up there, bedridden and I would not wish to disturb her.”  Joe is grizzly and serious, and looks somewhat alarmed, they tell him they are looking for an orange crystal, and he immediately begins to help with the search.

The party searches each nook and cranny, they have searched meticulously through a few barrels of short swords when suddenly Nerius speaks up.  “Wait, I think I may know where it is!”  Nerius goes over to the forge and begins staring into it, searching, some of the others join him.  He eventually spots what he is looking for, one of the embers is different, flickering slightly and crystalline.  “Joe, may I have your tongs please?”  Nerius uses the tongs to pick up the crystal, then he dips it into the water bucket, steam gouts up briefly.  Captain Coby has some men fetch a runner.  

“Where should we take it?”  Asks Coby.  The party looks kind of surprised that the captain seems to be deferring to them on such important matters.  “We should take it somewhere where we can take it away from the city in a hurry, we should collect all of them into a boat of some kind, near the dock, then just before the three hours has passed, we should row them out to safety away from the docks.”  Sadune explains his plan, and the others agree.  The runner takes the crystal, with a look of dread on his face, apparently someone told him what the crystals are, then regaining his sense of duty, salutes and runs off toward the docks.  

The next clue, “Search beneath the Mayor’s throne”  leads the party to the civic offices, where the mayor does business during the day.  When the party arrives at the office building, there are several angry men in the lobby, all trying to get an appointment with the mayor.  The party with Captain Coby, tries to get up to the front but the men are very pushy and angry.  One of the men threatens Korigahn, and that is all it takes.  The room becomes a brawl as the secretary ducks behind her desk, there are fists flying.  
The man who was threatening Korigahn makes a wild swing at Korigahn.  Korigahn grabs the man’s fist in mid air, stopping the blow.  He then takes the man’s arm, using his sibbecai strength to turn the man’s hand back on his attacker, Korigahn is literally making the man punch himself screaming “Quit hitting thyself! Quit hitting thyself!!”  

Sadune knocks a man out cold with an elbow to the face, and sweep kicks another to the floor, next to him a man draws a knife and takes a swipe at him.  “This fight just got out of hand.” Sadune looks a bit worried.  Quickly he disarms the man, and gives him a solid kick to the mid-section, sending the man sprawling.  He looks across the room for Nerius, and sees him fighting another man, he appears to be holding his own, but then another attacker comes from behind, with a knife upraised ready to kill Nerius!  “Nerius behind you!”
Nerius is trading punches with a burly brewer when he hears Sadune call out to him.  He turns and comes face to face with a man about to stab him.  Nerius’s hands shoot out, grabbing the man’s wrist stopping the downward stab, meant for his heart.  The knife is close, and Nerius is barely holding back the man’s arm, for a long moment there is a struggle and just when it seems the knife is inching closer, touching the skin at the base of Nerius’ neck, Sadune steps in behind the man, and brings a solid blow to the man’s head.  The man staggers away, then runs out the doorway.  With guards hot on his trail.  “Thanks.  Now let’s find that crystal, we don’t have time to go after him, the guards will find him.”  Nerius rubs a small cut near the base of his neck.

The fighting has stopped, and some of the men start to apologize.  They are the men from the Brewer’s Union, they have just been told that there may be new taxes on their products so they are a bit outraged.  Coby quickly calms everyone down and the search for the crystal begins.  The party searches downstairs, in a dining room, Kitchen, two bedrooms, two storage closets and a privy, and nothing turns up.  They go upstairs and one of the office clerks upstairs overhears Korigahn mentioning how many people would die if the building wasn’t evacuated in time, and this starts a panic as the clerks run from desk to desk, and they begin running downstairs and presumably out of the building.  “Well, you just saved us some work evacuating.”  Comments Coby.  They knock on the door to the Mayor’s office and are told to come in.  When they open the door the mayor is sitting there with a calm smile on his bearded face.  “May I help you Captain?”  

“Yes sir, there is believed to be an explosive magical device, a crystal, located somewhere in the building.  Could we search your office?”  The captain asks, even as the party has already started searching.
The mayor chuckles a bit, “Yes by all means, are we in danger?”
“No we don’t believe you are just yet, but by our reckoning we have about 2 hours left before they all detonate, there are 6 left.”  Sadune answers.
“Oh I see, well please do hurry.”  The party continues to search and finds nothing, they closely inspect the mayor’s chair, expecting it to be his “throne” but it is merely an ordinary chair, much like the rest of the chairs in the offices.  They are beginning to lose hope when Nerius perks up “I have an idea!  The privy!”  

“The privy?  That’s not an idea, that is a necessity.”  Says Korigahn.  They head back downstairs to the privy and Nerius looks inside, the smell is horrendous.  He gets lower and looks deep into the hole in the ground, and there, some 7-8 feet down, he sees a tiny flicker, looking like a pinhole of light.  The party lowers him down with a rope as Sadune holds him steady.  Nerius digs in the foul muck and turns up a crystal.  They summon the runner.
It is the same runner as before, the young man looks out of breath and worried at first “You found another then?”  then he looks disgusted as Nerius hands him the dung covered crystal, the man gags, then recomposes himself in the face of his captain.  He salutes, and runs off toward the docks.  

_more to come!_


----------



## Berandor (Dec 7, 2003)

Yay! I think I might just yank this idea...
*yank*
 Cool one, RBG 

Berandor


----------



## Darklone (Dec 7, 2003)

Indeed


----------



## Lela (Dec 15, 2003)

I would too.  That is, if my current party were heroic that is.  Perhaps later though.


----------

